# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Found this little albino at my local creek

## tombradvica

Found this little albino froglet while looking around down at my local creek (Walnut Creek in Covina/San Dimas, CA). Any ideas what species this is?

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF  :Smile:  !  Most probably it's _Rana catesbeiana_, a bullfrog.  They've been known to produce albinos and other pigmentation morphs.

----------


## Harry potter

wow what are the chances with an albimo living that long in the wild never seen a wild albino frog before cool

----------


## tombradvica

American Bullfrog was my first thought but he is way too small to be one of those. He has absorbed half of his tail already and he is still smaller than a quarter. At first glance he looked exactly like one of my albino Pacman frog tadpoles from one of my breeding ventures a few years back but still way smaller. The other non albino frogs from the same creek only get to be about an inch snout to vent. I have looked on the California herps website and couldn't find anything close. The only frog that looks like this and has this "pocket frog" size is a cricket frog and they are not indigenous to this area or state. But yes finding an albino anything in the wild is truly a rare sight to behold. This guy caught my eye from about 6 feet away so imagine how easy a predator must have it when looking for their next meal. I normally don't condone capturing wild animals and putting them in a cage but this frog's days were definitely numbered without his normal camouflage. I will post more pics shortly.  -Tom

----------


## Harry potter

cool keep us updated

----------


## tombradvica

Here are some updated pics of the little dude. By the way he keeps clinging the sides of his Kritter Keeper i'm thinking he might be a tree frog . Also he is still smaller than the size of a quarter.  -Tom

----------


## Mitchell

That is real cool. Probably is a tree frog if its sticking to the side of the enclosure 

Sent from my GT-S5830D using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Harry potter

aww so cuts when hes big enough would sell him to me  ill give you $.50 haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos

I need to stop fast posting when half asleep  :EEK!:  .  Totally missed the quarter... duh!  Yes, it's quite small to be a BF  :Smile: .

----------


## chubbsthetreefrog

wow! thats a cool find

----------


## Harry potter

well tom if you post half asleep like carlos i could get me a albino frog for way cheaper than anybody in there right mind would sell for

----------


## Harry potter

no no i have changed my offer to $0.75 but if you really want it i will gave you $1.00

----------

